# Helios Nutrition Pump3d Pre Nutrition



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

This is our stim pre-workout.  It is pretty fabtabulous, just tested it again this morning!


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 25, 2013)

Any chance of knowing what the breakdown is by ingredient? As in, how much creatine, beta alanine, caffeine, etc. per serving?


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 25, 2013)

Very promising looking product.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 25, 2013)

i wanna buy now! haha cant wait!!


----------



## Jada (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking forward to try


----------

